# Who's going to the Amhearst Railway Society Show (Springfield, MA)



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Who else is planning to go to the Amhearst Railway Society's "Big Railroad Hobby Show" Jan. 30 & 31st







Already got our hotel reservation & advance tickets purchased.
















*Tom*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe next year? This year we'll be headed farther south...on a cruise. Of course the in-laws are retiring and leaving the Hartford area to move home to the W NY area so our reason to go visit may not be there anymore? Oh wait the sister in law will still be there. Ok we are good. 

Chas


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I will be there just saturday. I am round triping it from Long Island by bus, Its a deal $ 45 and includes entree ticket. Bob


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there all day Saturday, I will be the one with the bandaged hand. 
Ron 
Cape Cod


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Sat. with Dan Pierce . 
I heard a rumor that Larry is going and he's leaving the speedo @ home.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I do not believe that Larry will leave home without his speedo. Later RJD


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb has a booth for the show and we both will be there all weekend. 

Stan 
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/ 

PS If anyone would like to purchase some used 1:22.5 equipment contact me off-line and I can bring it to Springfield which avoids shipping.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday, wandering around and spending time at the Connecticut Trolley Museum Booth. 

Ted.


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm gonna be there saturday noonish...mike


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bus from Northern Vermont leaves in an hour! 
Hope the bus is prewarmed, as it is -8 outside. 

I'll try and find my badge.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Decided i wasnt going to go today after finding out there will only be 1 small G scale layout and no Real vendors. Have fun you guys.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Nick I thought you would go so you could say hi to your bud Lewis







. Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the show has been over for a few days. For this who did not come you missed some pretty good deals from the vendors that were there. There were also multiple G layouts and displays. 
In the Young building there was the M&P g gauge layout and an F gauge one against a wall. There were at least 4 vendors selling G scale there. One vendor had multiple boxes of LGB 4 foot track at $3.00 a foot that was sold in less than an hour. Aristocraft and MRC were in this building as well.
The Better Living Center had Charles Ro/USA Trains, Bachmann (G layout/Display) and multiple vendors with mainly LGB with some Aristo and USA thrown in. Some prices were great. Deb Ames was there as well as Kadee and companies representing QSI and other controllers. 
The Mallory building was greatly expanded this year and housed MTH and Accucraft. Resellers included Jamie's Collectibles, Star Hobby and Don Sweet selling Accucraft and his Radio Control sales/installation. There might have been more but that building got so crowded at times that they restricted access.After seeing the Accucraft 0-6-0 I just might have to buy one. 
There was a fourth building which normally had a reseller with G scale wooden buildings but they did not come this year. 
I made a couple of purchases this year and got a great deal on a LGB passenger set from the late 80's/early 90's. Also purchased some small items including a Z scale car for my daughter.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Larry sounds like you got some great deals. IF the show web site was up to date i might have taken the trip but i didnt see most of the vendors you were talkin about on the show map and i counldnt justify the trip just to see all my Freinds at Aristocraft. How did those new USA cabooses look in person ? 3.00 ft is great, i just made a deal for 18 boxs of AML flex Brass track to be picked up at York so that should be the end of my track needs. i look forward to meeting you guys at the show, i will be there working the whole weekend.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, They looked nice. Actually had dinner with Fred and Don Sweet at a rest stop on I-90 on Sunday Night. 
LAO


----------

